# Fowl Dawgs



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

I recently purchased Fowl Dawgs Vol 1. I am new to training so every thing I read, watch, etc etc seems like a reasonable way of doing business. I need to stick to a plan and was hoping to get some advice on the Fowl Dawg series before I purchased the remaining 2 volumes. I know, I should have asked for help prior to purchasing Vol 1, but I couldn't turn it down for $17.99. I also have Sound Beginnings. 

How does Fowl Dawgs compare with Lardy and Graham's work? 

Thanks in advance for the assist!

BC


----------



## daak08 (Nov 18, 2010)

I haven't seen the lardy videos or smartworks yet, but I have been using the Fowl Dawgs program for 3 years and have produced great hunting retrievers and competition retrievers.


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks I've been wondering, too.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

The Fowl Dawg series is very good to get started with and is very similar to the Lardy and Graham stuff. I always recommend it to new folks as the best bang for the buck out there. One man's opinion.


----------



## Tal Cowan (Jun 15, 2010)

We have been very pleased with the Fowl Dawg series.


----------

